# realtor's problem with mlxchange



## gasvette (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi I am a realtor having a problem logging onto the oreb.mlxchange.com site, it tells me I need internet explorer 5.5 or greater which I think pertains to PC 's not Macs.The most I can download is 5.1 If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated. My Mac is a G3, 9.2 OS Thanks


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

gasvette said:



> Hi I am a realtor having a problem logging onto the oreb.mlxchange.com site, it tells me I need internet explorer 5.5 or greater which I think pertains to PC 's not Macs.The most I can download is 5.1 If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


This is a browser issue not a Mac issue  I had an agent try to use FireFox on the PC with a different MLS board and the same issue. IE only. A last resort option would be to run IE via VirtualPC.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

A couple programs out there including Cocktail and also TinkerTool allow you to turn on a Debug menu in Safari.

This Debug menu has a number of additional hidden options to make Safari pretend it is another browser. One of those options is to Automatically tell the website it is what they are looking for or you can choose it manually.

TinkerTool is probably easiest, download the program, start it up, hit the Safar icon in the Tinkertool window and the first choice is Turn on Debug.

Restart or something and then choose Windwos MSIE 6.0 (which meets your specs)

This is basically changing your User Agent........ see attachment.


----------



## gasvette (Jul 20, 2005)

ender78 said:


> This is a browser issue not a Mac issue  I had an agent try to use FireFox on the PC with a different MLS board and the same issue. IE only. A last resort option would be to run IE via VirtualPC.


 Thanks for the replies a friend of mine had the application for Virtual PC. I tried installing it myself (don't forgrt I'm new at this)and I come up with a window for microsoft dos this is where i really get confused the mouse indicator dissapears Idon't know what to do next any HELP would be appreciated. PS my friend hadn't installed either. gasvette


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Heart he's on 9.2

I don't think you'll be able to work around it without going to X.


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

I believe older versions of Opera (6.03 and older) will run under 9.2. It has a built in agent spoof menu including IE 5.5 or greater. I haven't used it for a while and can't remember the details. Still available for download <a href="http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?platform=mac&ver=6.03">here</a>.


----------



## Anaster (Oct 15, 2007)

Unfortunately, mlxchange is a Windows & IE specific application. Rumor has it that MarketLinx the maker of mlxchange is working on supporting Safari and the mac platform. Until then only option you have is to install an emulator and have windows os running on top of the mac os.

For PPC use VirtualPc from microsoft.
For Intel use Parallels from www.parallels.com


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

*Yes You Can Can*



gasvette said:


> Hi I am a realtor having a problem logging onto the oreb.mlxchange.com site, it tells me I need internet explorer 5.5 or greater which I think pertains to PC 's not Macs.The most I can download is 5.1 If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated. My Mac is a G3, 9.2 OS Thanks


Go To:

http://www.icab.de/

And download iCab for Macintosh Classic


After installing go to 
Edit->Preferences -> then scroll down to:

Javascript - Identity/Setting and select Identity Microsoft Internet Explorer 6

then

Network -> Identity Proxies -> Browser Identity and set to Internet Explorer 6

Now the world should think you are a PC.

If you have trouble with freezing on some sites, go in and turn Javascript off.

I use iCab on Classic for site that try to be nasty.

Also go To:

http://darrel.knutson.com/mac/www/browsers.html

And look for a link to download WamCom Mozilla. I have not been able to change the browser agent in it, but in general, it has been the most reliable Classic Browser

I do not believe that you wil find a browser where one browser does all. iCab is the only one still in development for Classic.

HTH

Dave McQueen


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

MLXchange is IE only, the menu's are activeX driven. IE on the PC only


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

htdub said:


> MLXchange is IE only, the menu's are activeX driven. IE on the PC only


Bingo! That would be the reason why. I can log into TREBNet with Opera 9.0 under OS X but it is far from fully functional. Even if you set Safari to pose as IE 6.0 you still need the Active X controls for the damn thing to work fully. Forget about using WebForms or RealtorLink they just don't work properly at all. Safari on the Mac is just starting to be supported now but it's still a chore to try to get anything done.

Until I can get an Intel Mac I keep an old Pentium 3 machine around strictly for MLS access so I can write up offers and the like. Maybe one day our MLS system will catch up to the Mac.

Jerry


----------



## mmb522 (Jan 15, 2008)

I am a Realtor who just bought an iMac and I was having the same problem using RealtorLink, MLSXchange and WebForms so I thought I'd post my solution. Since RealtorLink uses ActiveX controls, there is no way that you can access the webforms with a Mac. So my solution was to download a program called Parallels for Mac and install windows using that. Parallels allows you to open a Windows window within your working mac therefore allowing access to create, edit and print from the realtorlink website. You can also use Boot Camp from Apple and install Windows that way but to switch back and forth from Windows and Mac you have to restart your computer, which is why Parallels is a great alternative. 
Sorry guys but there is no real way around not installing Windows to access mlsxchange. 

Hope this helps anyone else having the same frustration!!


----------



## matriculated (Jan 2, 2008)

IES4OSX may work as well:
ies4osx

You will need to install X11 (on your Mac's installion disks) beforehand though.


----------



## mmb522 (Jan 15, 2008)

Sorry, but I tried that too. Didn't work.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Let's be totally clear about this for the benefit of all readers:

ACTIVE X DOESN'T WORK ON **ANY** MAC BROWSER PERIOD END OF STORY.

Your options for using MLSXchange on a Mac are as follows:

1. Crossover ($60) is probably the cheapest, simplest option. Download a free copy of IE6 or IE7 and Crossover allow you to run that like a Mac app (ie click and start). No Windows required, and it works really well. I usually recommend this for real estate people who can use the Mac for everything else BUT MLSXchange et al.

2. Parallels or VMWare can do the same thing, but this solution requires buying a copy of Windows. If you need more than just the IE thing, this might be the best solution for you, and both have an option to "hide" the Windows part and just run IE as though it was a Mac app.

3. For non-Intel Macs or OS 9 users, your only hope is Virtual PC. It's DOG SLOW, but it might get the job done in running Win2000 or later. Good luck with that, suckers.


----------



## Dangeruss (Mar 8, 2011)

*MLXchange on a mac!*

I've started a petition to get MLXChange on a mac. Please sign and pass on to anyone else you know that this effects.

Thanks!

MLXChange on a MAC and multiple browsers Petition


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Holy Lazarus, Batman!


----------



## Dangeruss (Mar 8, 2011)

*MLXchange on a mac!*

Do you have a MAC but still hold on to that slow clunky PC just for MLXChange? Do you want Maketlinx the company who makes MLXChange to configure it to work on multiple browsers? Have an iPad and want to be able to get onto MLXChange without jumping through hoops?

Then this petition is here to help us get there.

Please sign this petition and forward to anyone you think feels the same way.

MLXChange on a MAC/iPad and multiple browsers Petition

Thanks


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Dangeruss said:


> Do you have a MAC but still hold on to that slow clunky PC just for MLXChange? Do you want Maketlinx the company who makes MLXChange to configure it to work on multiple browsers? Have an iPad and want to be able to get onto MLXChange without jumping through hoops?
> 
> Then this petition is here to help us get there.
> 
> ...


Hey there. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that you are getting this petition going, but please don't post links to your biz etc...


----------



## smashedbanana (Sep 23, 2006)

I was told last week it was in the works.


----------



## Dangeruss (Mar 8, 2011)

Marketlinx has been saying that for 2 years.


----------

